# Bald Eagle landing in Nest



## EricD (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like the eggs were laid tis past weekend, there is always one sitting low in the nest now. 35 days to go for Eaglets!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 2, 2010)

Stupendous Glory !!!!

Regards


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 2, 2010)

They're all fab, but number 1 is amazingly well caught. Putting the bird into context...(I know that sky is context for a bird, but you know what I mean.  )


----------



## Make7upyours728 (Dec 2, 2010)

Great shots!! 
absolutely beautiful


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Dec 2, 2010)

2-3-4 are good like many other pictures of bald eagle taken before (don't get me wrong, they are very nice). However, #1 is simply gorgeous! Such a perfect timing at the perfect place! Wildlife photography is so much fun, but your "models" are not always cooperative to give you the perfect shot! Congratulation in my noob opinion that is close to the perfect shot!! :hail::hail::hail: I'm looking forward for you pictures of baby eagles!!


----------



## Silverpenguin (Dec 6, 2010)

Lovely classic Bald Eagle shots. Very nice indeed and I'm very jealous as in all my trips to the sunshine state I never got a good image of one!!


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Dec 6, 2010)

WOW, great shots and Clarity.


----------



## Puddenpop (Dec 6, 2010)

* all very beautiful, thanks for sharing*


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 6, 2010)

Bravo! Well done. Beautiful.


----------

